# I hope this log last's....



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi all, I recently joined this site after years as a part time member of another forum. The other forum I've used was very quiet with few members and I found it didn't give me what I wanted from it. By that I mean a place to get GOOD advise from those who had been there and done it rather than other wanna bees with very little knowledge giving it the big "I AM" because there sat at home on a pc.

I've been training on and off for years now, admittedly many more off than on. I've been through stages where the Iron has ruled my life and I've gained very well from it but its never lasted long enough for me to feel like I've accomplished any goals.

In April I ran the flora London marathon and doing so turned me in to a 12 stone weakling with next to no BF.

So a month or so after I started getting back in the gym. I've been putting weight/muscle/fat back on but I think none of it is new just old tissue filling out again.

I plan to post my workouts and food intake on here daily, how long it lasts is any ones guess. lol. I find it hard to keep motivated without encouragement so please feel free to drop me a line from time to time to tell me how amazing I am and how you wish you were me.:nod:

My spilt is a little unconventional but for me it works well.

*Monday*

Back, Chest.

*Tuesday*

Rest.

*Wednesday*

Legs:sick:

*Thursday*

Rest.

*Friday*

Shoulders, Triceps, Biceps.

*Saturday, Sunday*

Abs on either day.

I use what I call a semi H.I.T approach. Not quite one set of each movement but low reps heavy as I can complete a set with good form. Mostly compound movements. And few exercises. I try not to fill a work out with exercises that just over burn my muscles and over train me. I beast the hell out of my self for just as much time is necessary for me.

I try to better each and every workout to keep my muscles working by either lifting heavier or doing one or two more reps. But it dont always work.

And I haven't trained my legs since before the marathon because of injuries combined with being a coward and not wanting to struggle at work with sore legs. So I'm gonna make a real effort but the thought is making me shake already!

In the morning I shall weigh myself and get a BF reading off my scales. (There well off but consistent so it will give me an idea as to whether I'm putting it on or losing it). I'll also measure up. Not done that since I was at school!! Lol


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

well you've taken the 1st step which is usually the hardest one, so best of luck with the log bud...


----------



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Verne.

I weighed my self this morning and I'm 13st 8.2lb and BF%19. the BF is wrong but at least I can judge how much its going up and down by.

I also measured a few body parts

Chest 44"

Bicep 16"

Waste 36" :nono:

Quad 24"

Above nee 19"

Calve 15"


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I reckon measurements are a fairly good indicator to progress with regards everything keeping in balance, also what lags and maybe what are strong points. I think keeping an eye on your waist measurement is a decent way to monitor BF levels ie if it's increasing more than say your chest then chances are you will be gaining fat. All the best mate.


----------



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Phill I agree. I'm still in shock about the size of my darby!

After the marathon in April it was 28"


----------



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well here's today's food intake. Very poor!

8:00 x2 sachet's of oats so simple apple and blueberry with skimmed milk

x4 whole eggs scrambled on x2 wholemean toast, coffee, MV, Glusphmine, cod liver oil.

11:30 Oat cake, Chicken salad sandwich on wholemeal, banana.

14:30 1.5 smoked mackrel, banana, 1/2L tescos choclate milk.

16:00 1 packet of uncle bens exsspress wholemeal rice, oat cake,

19:00 1.5 smoked mackrel, chicken breast with cheese and wifey stuff on top, pasta, Jacket spud.

See I told you its poor. Was mega busy today so didn't get a chance to go shopping for a good feed.

Heres my Monday work out I trained *back and chest*.

warm up on rower for 5 mins.

Dead lift.

reps weight

10 40

8 100

8 110

8 120

Bent over row.

8 60

6 65

lat pulldown. (I would normally do chins but some numpty was doing about 15 sets)

7 75

6 75

Vertical traction macheen.

10 80

10 80

Shrugs

20 80

20 100

15 110

Incline bench press in smith.

8 70

5 70

Weighted dips

8 20

8 20

4 20

Dumbell flys

12 18

12 18

I know theres not a lot there but for me at the moment thats heavy I've only been training again a couple of months so still geeting back in the swing.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Just want to say good look with the progress log  I think its a great help logging what you've been doing. Dont forget to add progress piccis!  hehe


----------



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

How embarrassing! I've only just started this and already behind. Its been another busy week but here are my workout for the week.

Wednesday / legs

I would like to point out I have not trained my legs in some length of time. I suffer really bad after a leg w/o with soreness. At Least i do at first. I did a very cautious w/o trying not to screw me up to much for the rest of the week t work.

Warm up

Static bike 10mins on L4

Squats in smith

15 10kg

15 20kg

15 30kg

Leg press

12 80kg

12 80kg

leg extensions

12 35kg

12 35kg

Stiff legged dead lifts

20 18kg (DB's)

20 18kg

Leg curls

12 35kg

12 35kg

Calv raises

15 40kg

15 40kg

15 40kg

it was a mega easy w/o but I am sore as fcuk as always 

Here's tonight's w/o

Shoulders, triceps and biceps.

Shoulder press smith

8 30kg

8 40kg

8 50kg

2 60kg

8 50kg

upright rows with cable

8 42.5kg

10 42.5kg

lateral raises with cables

12 5kg

12 5kg

lateral raises

10 14kg

Front raises

10 10kg

10 10kg

Triceps cable behind neck press

5 27.5kg

6 27.5kg

Triceps push downs with rope

8 30kg

10 25kg

Preacher curl

8 30kg

5 30kg

Standing ez curl narrow grip

8 30kg

wide grip

12 20kg

Reverse ez curl

12 20kg

12 20kg

forearm work random.

Well what a mess that was!

I felt so tired when I walked in there I almost turned around and went home. I could feel on the warm up set of shoulder presses that it was gonna have to be a light w/o. I'm disappointed in my self because i think it is due to my poor carb intake through the day. I went for a burning w/o so hopefully all was not lost. Triceps and forearms were pumped to the max!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Dont be disopointed in yourself  least your still going at it and ironing out the creases. Cant be easy to just jump into a new routine and stick at it right away lol. Ive been training for a while now and im still really on and off trying to get a routine to stick.

i cant speak from knowledge so im sure your doing awesomely and keep it up  x x


----------



## bob100506 (Dec 30, 2008)

brawn mate what helps me is a sayin and its (the hardest part of training is showing up!) stick at it mate dont give in you will get use to it !


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

brawn said:


> Thanks Phill I agree. I'm still in shock about the size of my darby!
> 
> After the marathon in April it was 28"


Don't worry about it mate, it's bound to be more now you are aiming to build muscle and presumably eating alot more? My waist is 33" at the moment and I monitor it all the time in reference to not gaining too much fat and then adjust diet to suit. My waist has been under 30" but like I said it it ain't now!! - then again I am nearly 18kg heavier than I was then! LOL


----------



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok here Monday 2nd Nov's W/O

Its diffrent to what I normally do because Hulksta said training my back and chest could be to much for one day and the reason my back sucks so bad.

i dont struggle with getting through it but it could be to much for my body to repair that much damage??

so my new split is

Mon chest/biceps

wed legs

Fri back/shoulders/triceps

Monday went like this

Bench press flat

8 40

8 70

5 70 (not done flat bp in about 3 years)

Incline bench press

5 60

9 50

Weighted dips

7 20

5 20

8 No weight

Dumbell Flys

12 18

12 18

Preacher curl

10 30

6 30

Seated dumbell curl

8 18

4 18

Reverse Ez Curl

12 25

12 20

Felt really good and nice and sore after!

Wednesday went like this.

Squat

15 30

15 30

15 30

Leg press

12 90

12 90

leg extension

12 40

12 40

Stiff leg Deadlifts(dumbells)

20 20

20 20

Leg curl

12 40

12 40

Calv raises

15 45

15 45

15 45

Same as b4 light and easy but a lot less sore the following days.

and last nights was Back/shoulders and triceps.

Dead lifts

10 75

8 110

8 120

3 130

Bent over rows

10 50

8 60

5 60

Wide grip chins

5

5 min assisted

lat pull downs

10 80

7 90

Shoulder press(smith)

10 40

8 50

5 55

Dumbell shoulder press

10 22

5 24

Upright rows

5 42.5

5 40 (Really struggled???)

Scull crushers

8 40

6 40

Dumbell behind head press

8 16

8 16 (last couple assisted)

Cable push downs with rope

10 20

10 20

Really good W/O but I think shoulders and back was maybe to much? Do you think I should train shoulders with legs??

Diet is getting better. still no way good enough. and STILL not got any supplements(whey,creatine) but am taking amino's.


----------

